# Sump question



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Okay so I am getting rid of canister filters on my 90gallon and will be using a sump.

My question is that I plan on using an old 20g tank as the sump 

This tank I had set up as a quarantine/hospital tank, my question is that I used clout in it a few times and the silicone on it has been stained blue will this leach into my tank and kill my inverts (corals, snails, etcs) is this safe to use a sump or should I not Risk it?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

If it was cleaned up as best you can, I think any leaching would put minimum amounts of anything in the water and regular partial water changes should also keep the amounts of leechates that get in there , if any.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks just to be safe im going to run it lots of carbon through it and rinse it out a few times a day until I feel like it's safe


----------

